# 10 anni fa Malesani entra nella storia



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2015)

10 anni fa Alberto Malesani tiene la conferenza stampa entrata nella storia .


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## mr.wolf (16 Dicembre 2015)

voglio "mollo" al Milan


----------



## ralf (16 Dicembre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> voglio "mollo" al Milan



Ahaha epico


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2015)

che EROE


----------



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2015)

Ma perché il Verona non ha assunto lui invece di Topo Gigio?


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eroe. Qualche anno fa l'ho trovato ad una mostra del vino, che tipo!!!


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma perché il Verona non ha assunto lui invece di Topo Gigio?



è riuscito a retrocedere con Oddo, Mutu, Gilardino e Camoranesi   Non oso immaginare ora


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> è riuscito a retrocedere con Oddo, Mutu, Gilardino e Camoranesi   Non oso immaginare ora



a me fa impazzire questo allenatore, mi fa una simpatia incredibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2015)

Ogni volta che si alza, fa il gesto della coltellata e dice "a me non me ne frega neanche se m'ammazzano" collasso


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me fa impazzire questo allenatore, mi fa una simpatia incredibile



A beh sicuramente, un IDOLO  I sanguigni così sono simpatici


----------



## Didaco (17 Dicembre 2015)

Insieme allo _strunz_ di Trapattoniana memoria, sicuramente la migliore performance in una sala stampa


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2015)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Insieme allo _strunz_ di Trapattoniana memoria, sicuramente la migliore performance in una sala stampa



la migliore in assoluto, lo strunz è simpatico ma non si capisce nulla, questa fa letteralmente scompisciare, lui si incazza come un matto mentre i giornalisti greci non capiscono una mazza e la cosa che fa più morire è la faccia di quella accanto, che poverina non ha capito nemmeno dove si trova..


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2016)

Usa pochissimo la parola "membro"


----------

